# Arhtroscopic irrigation & debridement



## Jody Mortensen

Can anyone please help me with the correct CPT code for the following ambulatory surgery: the patient is diagnosed as possible septic arthritis; taken to OR to do an irrigation & debridement of knee; diagnostic arthroscopy revealed no obvious purulent or infected material, the joint was throughly irrigated with multiple liters of antibiotic saline & a shaver was used to debride inflamed synovium.  Do I only code CPT code 29871 or 29875 since the inflamed synovious was removed?  There was no growth on the fluid culture taken & am confused on what ICD9 diagnosis code I should use also for the procedure if 29871 is coded since surgeon listed as possible.  Any help would be greatley appreciated.    

                                   Thank you
                                            Jody Hecht


----------



## Bella Cullen

I would go with 29875 and dx 727.00


----------



## ammontagano

29875 would be your better choice because the doc performed a synovectomy


----------



## Jody Mortensen

*Thank you*

Thank you for your quick responses.  I love this site


----------

